# Bexhill air raid shelter



## racknruin (May 28, 2012)

Not a huge amount to see in Bexhill, so quite pleased that this small air-raid shelter turned out to be a bit more interesting than expected. I read somewhere that it was also intended to use it as a casualty station in the event of invasion

It stands on a busy road and is gradually being overrun by foliage:







Looking back from inside entrance, small toilet chamber on left, road straight ahead:






Chemical toilet still in place:






Main chamber, with blast walls at each end:






Air vent on outside wall:






Similar layout at other end, with toilet chamber on right & second entrance ahead with original wooden door:






Outside of door with a wooden box of some sort:






Hope you enjoyed this & thanks for looking!


----------



## tigger2 (May 28, 2012)

Good condition considering it's position. Thanks for posting.


----------



## gingrove (May 28, 2012)

Remarkably un-chaved! Nice to see


----------



## chris (May 28, 2012)

Well done - nice to see it's still there


----------



## urban phantom (May 28, 2012)

nice find mate thanks for sharing


----------



## richy142 (May 28, 2012)

a nice find there you got, and un-chav'd considering its on a main road, and the toilets still there. nice one


----------



## flyboys90 (May 28, 2012)

What a great find,thanks for sharing.


----------



## RichCooper (May 28, 2012)

Nice one mate


----------



## gushysfella (May 28, 2012)

10 out of 10 for that! Just proves my point you just got to look a little bit closer!! Just how many people pass that not knowing its there? Well done GF


----------



## wherever i may roam (May 28, 2012)

Nice find,great pics...


----------



## chubs (May 28, 2012)

theres one near some bill boards as you drive up to ore in hastings, pretty much the same kind of placing, on the sid eof a main road!
theres also another one on old london road down towards the old town in hastigns too!


----------



## onthebusescrazy (May 28, 2012)

Brillant Find Really Fantastic shots there mate love The Toliet and the Wooden Door Thank You


----------

